# Maxima Clam Help



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I purchased a maxima clam yesterday from SUM, and had some questions. First, there appears to be a pebble attached to the clam, I am not sure if that is its foot, or threads attached to an actual piece of rock(you can see it on the first pic). Second, it looks like the clam is gaping its mouth every so often, in one of the pics you can see it gaping at its worst. Last, I read that you have to feed them phyto if they are less than 3 inchs, which is what I am doing, but I wonder if I should put a plastic container on top of it, then squirt the phyto into the container? As well, there seems to be some hair algae growing on its shell, is that a problem?
Thanks in advance for the help!
Tank:
Lights are gen1 radions
Tanks been up for 6 months
Temp:High 79-80
Ammonia/Nitrite:0
Nitrate:at most 5
Salinity:1.023
kH: 10
Calcium:400
Phosphate:0
Using API Reef test kit


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I just throw in a cap full of phyto into my tank twice a week or so and my clam seems to be perfectly happy. As for the gasping, I think that is the natural reaction for the clam to do this...although I could be wrong


----------



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

How big is your clam?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice maxima! From the pictures, it looks as happy as a, well, clam. 

The little pebble or whatever it's arched to is either it's byssal organ or it's attached to a pebble. Either way, it's fine. 

If there's stuff attached to its shell you an scrub it off - or just leave it. Your tang will snack on any algae that came attached.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicholas said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a maxima clam yesterday from SUM, and had some questions. First, there appears to be a pebble attached to the clam, I am not sure if that is its foot, or threads attached to an actual piece of rock(you can see it on the first pic). Second, it looks like the clam is gaping its mouth every so often, in one of the pics you can see it gaping at its worst. Last, I read that you have to feed them phyto if they are less than 3 inchs, which is what I am doing, but I wonder if I should put a plastic container on top of it, then squirt the phyto into the container? As well, there seems to be some hair algae growing on its shell, is that a problem?
> Thanks in advance for the help!
> Tank:
> Lights are gen1 radions
> ...


Beautiful Clam!

That's not gaping, IMO. If it's gaping, it will literally will open its mouth as wide as possible. Sometimes it looks like they're even curling their lips out ( i know there's no lips, but the edges i mean). Yours just looks too have it's mouth open a bit - perfectly normal, especially if there's anything it wants to eat in it's area.

I don't target feed my clams, I add phyto to the tank only, maybe once a week. 2" or smaller is what I've always read regarding feeding sizes.

My clams are covered in all sorts of crap. Mushrooms, kenya trees, algae, "crud".... doesn't effect the clams in the slightest provided the mantle isn't irritated when it opens up.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice clam. I dont dose phyto at all and my clams are doing great.


----------



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, makes me feel better that it looks good to all of you, cause they are very expensive, and the last thing I would want is for something to happen to it. And ameekplec. you are 100% right, got some new sps today with algae attached and my purple tang is going nuts. I also think he picked whatever was on the clam off. The clam is looking good, and i will continue to just give the tank phyto, and turn off the skimmer for an hour. The clam also turned 90 degrees, and locked itself into the rock, which is a good thing. Thanks all for the help! Anyone else with advice on keeping clams, feel free to post!


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome pick up... I got lucky enough to stumble upon that shipment of clams the morning it arrived at SUM. By far the largest and healthiest shipment of clams I've ever seen in Canada. 

Gorgeous mantle!


----------



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

I was very surprised it was in the $89 bin and not the $130 bin considering it's colour. I have never bought a clam before and didn't know if they were priced reasonably, but hearing you say that makes me feel better lol. Hearing that you thought they were healthy is also great. Can you post a picture of the one(or more) you picked up, I'd love to see it/them gDub!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Definatly a nice shipment! i have my eye on one of the expensive ones, i hope it's still there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

With those clams, the more expensive ones are a bit bigger and i'm almost positive that they are aquacultured which means that the larger ones would be more expensive. That and the larger ones tend to survive better


----------

